# Potentially Moving to Dubai - calling any Australians!



## deano63 (Sep 3, 2008)

G'day guys,
in the final stages of selection a role with an International Company to be based in Dubai.

Just working through the details re rental apartment, car allownace etc etc and the tax implications for me as a non-resident Australian and all going well.

My question is this , have searched through myriad real estate web links to try and find a decent 1 bedroom or studio apartment and not being sure of the city want to ask some questions as have seen properties from the Marina to Mirdif to International City etc. Which is the best place to live /stay as I will likely be commuting to the Media Free Zone. I like a good night out , but just want a place that is quiet , clean, accessible to supermarket etc. 

Also, Ive emailed heaps of real estate firms still to get a reply - can anyone recommend one?

Thanks


----------



## EuroAJ* (Aug 16, 2008)

deano63 said:


> G'day guys,
> in the final stages of selection a role with an International Company to be based in Dubai.
> 
> Just working through the details re rental apartment, car allownace etc etc and the tax implications for me as a non-resident Australian and all going well.
> ...


Looking over your criteria, I would say that the Marina is the place for you! It is right next to Dubai Internet City/Media City (I assume this is what you mean with the media free zone..?) and seems to be generally the preferred place for expats to set up camp (I am moving there myself). 

For your question regarding a decent accomodation broker, please check a previous post where I ask the same question - contact info for an agent was submitted by another forum user. 

When you do your budget/negotiations with your company, make sure you take into account the fact that rentals in Dubai are paid annually/bi-annually, meaning you will have to pay 6/12 months rental up front. This was quite a shocker to me as I only found out after I arrived. In my case, this means I might have to come up with 150K Dhs in a single payment (still negotiating with the landlord to cut it into 2 checks). 

Good luck to you, I hope it all works out


----------



## deano63 (Sep 3, 2008)

EuroAJ* said:


> Looking over your criteria, I would say that the Marina is the place for you! It is right next to Dubai Internet City/Media City (I assume this is what you mean with the media free zone..?) and seems to be generally the preferred place for expats to set up camp (I am moving there myself).
> 
> For your question regarding a decent accomodation broker, please check a previous post where I ask the same question - contact info for an agent was submitted by another forum user.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for that - it's rather confusing knowing where to look that would be suitable. I have also noticed that landlords /agents require annual payments in most cases so am in the process of getting this included in my deal or a bank loan guaranteed against my employment by the employer.

I will seek out your previous thread and hopefully get on to a reputable agent.
Thanks again


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Most employers will give you the money up front. I didn't get that included in my contract but my employer guaranteed that to me on my first day without my even having to ask! Just remember to add 5% agency fees to that as well as your refundable deposit which will be in the range of 5000+ AED.

I personally would advice that you view an apartment before committing to anything. You might consider just getting a room for the first month (if your employer is not providing temp accommodation) and then start looking when you arrive. As I found out yesterday, you couldn't even swing a cat in some the 'spacious' apartment!


----------



## deano63 (Sep 3, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Most employers will give you the money up front. I didn't get that included in my contract but my employer guaranteed that to me on my first day without my even having to ask! Just remember to add 5% agency fees to that as well as your refundable deposit which will be in the range of 5000+ AED.
> 
> I personally would advice that you view an apartment before committing to anything. You might consider just getting a room for the first month (if your employer is not providing temp accommodation) and then start looking when you arrive. As I found out yesterday, you couldn't even swing a cat in some the 'spacious' apartment!


Thanks to you to Maz25 - much appreciated advice. Amazing when you look at some of the apartments and their sq foot size you cringe and then see the price. This is all great advice as part of my contract negotiation. I agree it is wise to get there first , and as EuroAJ said look at the Marina area.

Relocation etc is already part of the deal , so will look at a furnished unit short term in betweeen time....


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

If you haven't already, you probably should get some financial/tax advice from an accountant to ensure that you do enough to break your Australian residency in the eyes of the ATO. The things are simple enough to do, but much better to do it whilst you're still in Australia as it's a b*tch to do whilst you are over here.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

I have feeling that the Media Freezone and Media City may be two different places? If they are the same, then the Marina is great, location wise. Also, take the square foot on the web with a pinch of salt. I have seen two villas which are exactly the same advertised at very different sizes.

Real Estate agents are pretty well not interested in you until you're here. They can afford to be rude and arrogant, unfortunately.

Good luck, though.


----------



## deano63 (Sep 3, 2008)

grasshopper said:


> If you haven't already, you probably should get some financial/tax advice from an accountant to ensure that you do enough to break your Australian residency in the eyes of the ATO. The things are simple enough to do, but much better to do it whilst you're still in Australia as it's a b*tch to do whilst you are over here.


Thanks mate,
have received advice re non-resident to date and all ok in that regards. My financial advisor specialises in expat relocations.


----------



## deano63 (Sep 3, 2008)

flossie said:


> I have feeling that the Media Freezone and Media City may be two different places? If they are the same, then the Marina is great, location wise. Also, take the square foot on the web with a pinch of salt. I have seen two villas which are exactly the same advertised at very different sizes.
> 
> Real Estate agents are pretty well not interested in you until you're here. They can afford to be rude and arrogant, unfortunately.
> 
> Good luck, though.


Thanks - I will definetely wait till being in Dubai to look at anything formally. I have noticed the square footage listed on web sites and then get on and see pictures or on 'you tube' and can't swing a cat as they say! I finally got an email back from an agent , but will wait until there in person. Yes the Marina seems my best option and thansk to all of you on this thread for that advice as I literally didn;t know which way to go.


----------



## aussiejourno (Aug 28, 2008)

flossie said:


> I have feeling that the Media Freezone and Media City may be two different places? If they are the same, then the Marina is great, location wise. Also, take the square foot on the web with a pinch of salt. I have seen two villas which are exactly the same advertised at very different sizes.
> 
> Real Estate agents are pretty well not interested in you until you're here. They can afford to be rude and arrogant, unfortunately.
> 
> Good luck, though.


I'm heading over in October - I'll be in the International Media Production Zone. It's definitely not the same place as Media City - much further out. Do you know which one you'll be in?


----------



## deano63 (Sep 3, 2008)

aussiejourno said:


> I'm heading over in October - I'll be in the International Media Production Zone. It's definitely not the same place as Media City - much further out. Do you know which one you'll be in?


Found out moments ago it is in 'Knowledge City'. The inirial info they gave me was incorrect. That makes the Marina the ideal loocation I feel


----------



## Aussie Bel (Aug 5, 2008)

hey Deano and the rest of the Aussies, I will be moving to dubai end of oct and prob living around marina/JBR. I will be coming from london though not aus, Would be great to meet up with some people from home when I move there! All the best with the organisation....I am in the process of it at the moment too!


----------



## deano63 (Sep 3, 2008)

Aussie Bel said:


> hey Deano and the rest of the Aussies, I will be moving to dubai end of oct and prob living around marina/JBR. I will be coming from london though not aus, Would be great to meet up with some people from home when I move there! All the best with the organisation....I am in the process of it at the moment too!


Would be great to catch up - depends on what footy teams ( AFL and NRL ) you support !!


----------



## Aussie Bel (Aug 5, 2008)

deano63 said:


> Would be great to catch up - depends on what footy teams ( AFL and NRL ) you support !!


Well coming from Sydney you can only guess what AFL team I go for and as for NRL well I am an original Tigers fan and proud of it!


----------

